# Under-/overscan beim Catalyst Control Center nicht möglich



## Tac0 (20. Januar 2011)

*Under-/overscan beim Catalyst Control Center nicht möglich*

Hallo liebe community,
Ich hatte bei meinem Desktop an allen Seiten  schwarze Ränder und mir wurde geraten einfach ein HDMI-DVI Kabel zu  kaufen oder im ATI Catalyst Control Center Under-/Overscan auszustellen.  Erstmal habe ich vor mit so ein Kabel zu kaufen, sind so ca. 10€-12€  angemessen bzw. gut? Und falls das Problem  dann immer noch besteht: Ich konnte Under-/Overscan einmal umstellen und  danach steht der Button dafür permanent auf Overscan fest und ich kann  in den Under-/Overscan befindlichen Skalierungsoptionen nur noch ein  Kreuzchen setzten(was nichts hiermit zu tuen hat) und ansonsten nichts. Könntet ihr mir da behilflich sein da es mich stört, Danke schonmal.
Herzlichst, Tac0


----------



## montecuma (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Under-/overscan beim Catalyst Control Center nicht möglich*

Mit Under-/overscan ist doch das GPU-Scaling gemeint, oder?

Kurz gegoogelt und es scheint da Probleme mit HDMI zu geben, DVI nicht (obwohls technisch doch dasselbe ist nur ohne Ton?). Ich verstehs aber nicht so recht. Wenn ich 1920x1080 als native Auflösung habe und dasselbe im Windows sowie in Games verwendet wird, dann kann es doch garkeine schwarze Balken geben? Oder hast du etwas anderes als die native Res eingestellt?


----------



## Tac0 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Under-/overscan beim Catalyst Control Center nicht möglich*



montecuma schrieb:


> Mit Under-/overscan ist doch das GPU-Scaling gemeint, oder?
> 
> Kurz gegoogelt und es scheint da Probleme mit HDMI zu geben, DVI nicht (obwohls technisch doch dasselbe ist nur ohne Ton?). Ich verstehs aber nicht so recht. Wenn ich 1920x1080 als native Auflösung habe und dasselbe im Windows sowie in Games verwendet wird, dann kann es doch garkeine schwarze Balken geben? Oder hast du etwas anderes als die native Res eingestellt?



Ich denke das meine ich^^

Also meinst du mit DVI müsste es gehen? ?? da mein monitor keinen DVI anschluss hat hab ich mir jetzt ein HDMI-DVI Kabel gekauft. Also HDMI in den Monitor, DVI in die Graka.


----------



## Wired (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Under-/overscan beim Catalyst Control Center nicht möglich*

Ich versteh zwar nich ganz warum dein Monitor kein DVI input hat aber egal.
Die Radeon HD 6950 hat doch auch HDMI anschlüsse, wenn du dein Monitor schon per HDMI mit der Graka verbindest dann benutz doch auch den HDMI Anschluss der Grafikkarte somit brauchst kein HDMI auf DVI Adapter.


----------

